# New to the world



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

These are my new red tail boas. Momma was very proud and didn't want to come off of them. She had 31 and all are very healthy. Currently I have 27 to part with my wife refuses to let me keep them all. Questions e-mail me at [email protected]





































Here is a pic of my female with my albino female who is gravid and should birth in a month.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

cute kids.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats!









Always cool to have babies. And I don't blame your wife for not wanting you to keep them all.

Have they eaten yet?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

your babies look really good, hope you fine some good homes for them


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Mettle said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes all have eaten frozen pinkys.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

congrats ... thats good that they are all eating


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

NICE!!!!!


----------

